# Digitrax DCS 100



## riogrande51 (Aug 24, 2012)

Just got a Digitrax DCS 100 I have had a DB 150 My Question is the Beeping noise that it makes is no a beeping noise at all but it sounds like a electrical short noise the unit works OK but makes a strange noise in steed of the beeping noise that my DB 150 made is that normal?
Thanks


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

When does it make the strange noise? at random or when you perform a specific function?


----------



## riogrande51 (Aug 24, 2012)

It makes the noise when it shood be a beep but it is a more of a shorting sound but everything works just wondering if this is the way the new DCS 100 sound


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Have you read the owners manual? It should tell you what each noise is and what is going on. The DCS is more of a command station than the DB. The DB is more of a booster. Not much help here and I have both also. I have used my DCS a few times and have never used my DB so I don't know about different sounds. I know you have had trouble with your DB, hope the DCS does better. I like mine.


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

The DCS100 should make beep sounds just like the DB150. The operator manual has a listing of what each set of beeps means.


----------



## riogrande51 (Aug 24, 2012)

The DCS makes the shorting sound instead of the beep it is just the sound it self that I am asking about 
thanks


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

maybe you should open the box and check the speaker to see if something is shorting against the case.


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

Or, contact Digitrax. I use the DCS 100, and it beeps and shuts down when there is a short.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Bad Piezo Speaker!


----------

